# PHP > PHP & Base de donnes > [PDO] Erreur incomprhensible : 'SQLSTATE[42000]: Syntax error or access violation: 1064'

## cyril_k

Bonjour  tous,

Voil, je me tire les cheveux depuis 2 jours sur un problme d'insertion en table.
Ci-dessous, deux fonctions: l'une marche, l'autre pas...
Je n'ai pas d'erreur PHP en logs.
errorInfo renvoie pour chacune : Array([0]=>00000)

(Maj. J'ai mis ensuite le code erreur PDO... Je dois avoir un truc dans les yeux, c'est possible!)

insertAnswer() fonctionne, insertQuestion() non. Et je ne comprends pas...
Si a se trouve il y a un truc gros comme un camion sous mes yeux trop las.

D'avance merci !



```

```



```

```

----------


## sabotage

ORDER est un mot reserv il ne faut pas appeller tes champs comme ca.

----------


## cyril_k

Merci Sabotage de ta rponse...
J'y effectivement pens (j'avais mme un champ appel 'values'...)!

J'ai renomm mon champ, sans succs.

----------


## sabotage

Quelle est l'erreur maintenant ?

----------


## cyril_k

Oups! Au temps pour moi...
Avec 'num_order' ma requte fonctionne!

Gnial, merci!

En fait je remarque qu'avec des quotes pour la requte, a fonctionne:


```

```

----------


## sabotage

Ba oui puisque comme je te l'ai dit ORDER ne doit pas etre utilis comme nom de champ.

----------

